# poppler und cups

## rogge

Hallo Zusammen,

hier wurde ja schon ausreichend beschrieben das es Schwierigkeiten mit dem Update von poppler gibt.

Mein Hauptproblem ist das cups (auch die Version 1.4.2-r1, die aktuell noch maskiert ist) nach virtual/poppler verlangt.

Alle virtual/poppler* wurden jedoch aus dem Tree geschmissen.

 *Quote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-812549-start-0.html
> 
> yngwin:
> 
> Actually, we have removed the virtuals from portage, but it looks like this one is still used in kde-sunset. If you have any issues with it, you should address the overlay maintainers. See https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-814554.html.
> ...

 

Die virtual/poppler*-Packete die sich im Overlay befinden sind veraltet.

Hat jemand eine Idee oder DIE Lösung parat? Meine einzige Idee wäre das veraltete virtual/poppler abzuändern und in mein systemeignes Overlay einzupflegen. Aber da ich betimmt nicht der einzige bin, dessen System poppler braucht und trotzdem der drucken will, wirds doch wohl noch eine andere Lösung geben.

MfG rogge

----------

## schachti

 *rogge wrote:*   

> Mein Hauptproblem ist das cups (auch die Version 1.4.2-r1, die aktuell noch maskiert ist) nach virtual/poppler verlangt.

 

Die aktuelle Version von cups verlangt nach app-text/poppler, und das ist doch in portage?

EDIT: Und cups-1.3.11-r2 hat gar keine Abhängigkeit von poppler - hast Du mal ein emerge --sync gemacht?

----------

## rogge

Die Version 1.4.2-r1 hat app-text/poppler-utils USE-Flag-Unabhängig als Abhängigkeit im ebuild zu stehen (Zeile 38 ).

Nur existiert dieses Paket nich im Tree. Wie gesagt das einzige vorhandene poppler-Paket ist app-text/poppler.

Und die Version 1.3.11 hat >=virtual/poppler-utils-0.4.3-r1 als RDEPEND drin zu stehen (Zeile 46).

Der Sync ist von heute Nacht.

----------

## franzf

 *rogge wrote:*   

> Die Version 1.4.2-r1 hat app-text/poppler-utils USE-Flag-Unabhängig als Abhängigkeit im ebuild zu stehen (Zeile 38 ).
> 
> Nur existiert dieses Paket nich im Tree. Wie gesagt das einzige vorhandene poppler-Paket ist app-text/poppler.
> 
> Und die Version 1.3.11 hat >=virtual/poppler-utils-0.4.3-r1 als RDEPEND drin zu stehen (Zeile 46).
> ...

 

Hö?!?

```
# grep poppler /usr/portage/net-print/cups/*.ebuild

/usr/portage/net-print/cups/cups-1.3.11-r1.ebuild:      >=app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3[utils]

/usr/portage/net-print/cups/cups-1.3.11-r2.ebuild:      >=app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3[utils]

/usr/portage/net-print/cups/cups-1.4.2-r1.ebuild:       >=app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3[utils]
```

weder Abhängigkeit zu virtual/poppler noch poppler-utils.

```
# ls -l /usr/portage/net-print/cups/

insgesamt 104

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root    56761  8. Mär 23:37 ChangeLog

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root     8585  8. Mär 23:37 cups-1.3.11-r1.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root     8791  8. Mär 23:37 cups-1.3.11-r2.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root     5355  8. Mär 23:37 cups-1.4.2-r1.ebuild

drwxr-xr-x 2 portage portage  4096 30. Nov 23:06 files

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root     3423  8. Mär 23:37 Manifest

-rw-r--r-- 1 portage portage   161 19. Jul 2003  metadata.xml
```

8. März ist lange her...

Jedenfalls nicht letzte Nacht.

Was hast du für einen Server zum sync eingestellt? Ist der noch verfügbar?

----------

## schachti

Du scheinst irgendwie einen alten portage-tree oder ein komisches Overlay aktiviert zu haben; relativ aktuell kann man sich das immer auf

http://gentoo-portage.com/

oder (etwas weniger komfortabel) auf

http://packages.gentoo.org/

anschauen.

----------

## rogge

Na das ist ja sehr komisch...

Hier mal mein emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Ich hab nochmals die rsync_exclude kontrolliert und layman nach dem verschieben (wie via eselect news beschrieben) aktualisiert.

```
# ls -l /usr/portage/net-print/cups/

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 54246 17. Sep 18:06 ChangeLog

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  8327  9. Aug 2009  cups-1.3.10-r2.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  8335  9. Jul 2009  cups-1.3.11.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5133 17. Sep 18:06 cups-1.4.1.ebuild

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   416 17. Sep 18:06 files

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3193 17. Sep 18:06 Manifest

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   161 19. Jul 2003  metadata.xml

```

MfG rogge

----------

